# iMessage sur iPad



## andrefarmer (4 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour j ai un iPad deux et un iPhone 4S, je viens de passez a iOS 6.0.1 et depuis cela sur l iPhone aucun souci par contre sur l iPad je ne reçois plus les iMessage avec un numéro de telephonne d autre on eu le cas ?


----------



## lenips (4 Novembre 2012)

J'ai eu les mêmes soucis que toi. L'idée c'est que ton iPhone et ton ipad reçoivent tous deux des messages via ton compte iCloud ( ou identifiant Apple). Ceci est gérer par les serveurs Apple (logique). En plus de ça ton téléphone est capable de recevoir des imessages via le réseau cellulaire. Et la visiblement il y a une confusion de la part d'Apple. iOS 6 est censé avoir règlé ce problème et permet nettement d'unifier les conversations sur les idevices en particulier sur l'iPhone. Je te laisse consulter cet article : [FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]http://www.igen.fr/ipad/ios-6-numero-de-telephone-pour-imessage-et-facetime-sur-ipad-99982 i[/FONT][FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]l n'en reste pas moins qu'il est préférable d'indiquer à ton iPhone et ipad de commencer les conversations via l'adresse mail. Ceci sur tout tes idevices et tu peux également préciser à tes contacts de  t'écrire des imessages le plus souvent possible sur ton adresse mail. Sinon tes conversations ne seront pas unifiées. [/FONT]
[FONT=.HelveticaNeueUI]Bon courage[/FONT]


----------

